

Show HN: Browser, WS, Excel and PDF Automation with JavaScript - philrykoff
https://42elements.com/automation-suite/features

======
philrykoff
Hello HN!

I just uploaded our first website. So... what do you think about it?

For scripting samples, you can have a look at
[https://42elements.com/automation-suite/scripting-
examples](https://42elements.com/automation-suite/scripting-examples).

Thanks, Phil

